# What Is Quickie Flush?



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

what is quickie flush?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kvanek said:


> what is quickie flush?


It's almost like a garden sprinkler that is mounted int the side of your black tank.
You can connect a hose to it and rinse the tank out.
A very good investment if you ask me.
And best installed before the tank is used.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Think of it as a water hose presure sprayer thats inside your black tank to dissolve and push the waste out --- without it -- the black tank wastejust bascially never leaves the tank very well ...

Personally -- besides the electric jack -- it should be the second mod you do....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

There are two popular in-tank blank tank flushers, the Quickie Flush and the Tornado. Both are made by the same company. The Quickie Flush has a fixed head inside the black tank that sprays water. The Tornado has a rotating head inside the black tank.

Which you choose is a matter of "religion".

Adherents of the Quickie Flush say it does a good job and has a simple design that won't break (unlike, they claim, the rotating parts of the Tornado). Adherents of the Tornado say it does a better job of cleaning and claim it doesn't break like the Quickie Flush folks say. A third camp says that the wand you stick down through the toilet works just fine. Lastly some swear by a back-flush device that connects to the sewer outlet (where you dump).

If you search for "Quickie Flush" and "Tornado" you'll find lots of opinions from both camps. Look things over, and make your own decision based on what you've learned.

Disclaimer: I own a Tornado.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have any upcoming service work, you might want to ask the service department to do this install for you.

For me, somethings are better hired out (ie..anything that has to do with me and working with/on the Black Tank)...Yuck!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We are really happy with how our Quickie flush works, but I think after a little trial and error, that we would take it in for the $75 next time, and thats coming from a total do it yourselfer


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It quickly flushes your stinky tank.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

So it sounds like you are punching a hole in the black tank.
Can it leak?

Also where do you mount it????


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Kvanek,

The quickie flush can leak. You have to use a lot of pipe dope on the threads and also a lot of silicone on the housing which screws to the black tank.

Where you mount it is up to your trailer and you. You are generally limited to where you can install because of the tools you have and that the tank is sandwiched between frame cross members.

All in all the install is more a pain then difficult. I never saw a tornado flush but if it is made better then the Quikie flush I would buy it. The Quickie flush may have cost the manufacturer all of 5 cents to make and they sell it to us at $17 dollars. It is cheap, cheap , cheap and that is why I say use lots of pipe dope on the threads! It does work and when I did mine I made the holes bigger with a drill as volume matters as well.

Mike C


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but I think after a little trial and error, that we would take it in for the $75 next time, and thats coming from a total do it yourselfer





> So it sounds like you are punching a hole in the black tank.


Yes, that's what you're doing. That's why I chose to have my dealer install. Some prefer to do it themselves. Either way, it's a crappy job.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kvanek,

The others have explained what the QuickieFlush is, so I will just add a couple of pictures. As far as leaking is concerned, yes it can (anything involving liquids can leak), but if you do a good and careful job you will be fine. And I agree with the earlier comment... The installation job is much more pleasant on a 'virgin' tank, if you catch my drift!


























Hope this helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

kvanek said:


> what is quickie flush?


I was wondering the same thing. I have read that it helps flushing the black tank and was thinking about getting it done to ours.

We pick ours up from the dealer this Sat. Maybe something to consider and yet an inexpensive mod to do. Although I'm thinking of having the dealer do it.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

Awesome pic.

A quickie flush is well worth every penny. Doing it yourself will take about 2-2.5 hrs. The installation is not difficult just awkward because you are doing most of the work on your back.

Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

See that little clamp in Doug's middle picture?

I'd recommend putting two on, and making sure they are both tight. Our hose popped off one day, filling the underbelly with a bunch of ... fresh water. The repair was easy, but it's sure a tight fit under there. I now carry extra clamps in my toolkit (thank you Montreal South KOA for carrying spares!).

I've tried using a pressure regulator but have found that the output pressure is just a bit low. So, now I connect up, turn the water on a bit, then a bit more, then a bit more until I can hear the Tornado working properly. One of these days I'll have to find a pressure regulator set a bit higher, or spring for one of those adjustable ones.

Ed


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Think of a Quicki-Flush as another way to feed our unending addiction to modifications. The Black Tank occupies a very special place in our obsessive need to modify. Me, I added two!

Reverie
(Hopelessly Addicted to Mod)


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

HMMMMMMM dont know what to do. i dont enjoy workin on stuff and my dealer says
they wont install it because to many peple have had some leaking issues and they dont
want to be blamed for something. I can understand that.

I am mostly afraid of leaks.......Hmmmm what to do???????

I did find a different place that will do it for around $200.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kvanek,

Camping World sells them and installs them. Pick a location near you. http://www.campingworld.com/stores/#

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

See my earlier thread at http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=Tornado flush&st=0

This is a multiple beer undertaking.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I installed both of mine in a little over an hour. No leaks, no runs, no errors. The only problem I had was securing the fittings where you hook up the garden hose.

Reverie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

kvanek said:


> HMMMMMMM don't know what to do. i don't enjoy workin on stuff and my dealer says
> they wont install it because to many people have had some leaking issues and they don't
> want to be blamed for something. I can understand that.
> 
> ...


I have a 31 rqs as well. It took me about 1.5 hours. The easy way to do it is to pull down the whole back of the underbelly and roll it up under the front. With a drill gun this doesn't take very long. If you have a uni bit it is great for cutting the tank. I also drilled extra holes in the Quickie flush on 1 side so it sprayed more toward the toilet. ( got that tip on outbackers







) The under belly has spray foam holding it up and sealed. I purchased some foam tape to put it back, although i don't know it is needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Burnzy said:


> We pick ours up from the dealer this Sat. Maybe something to consider and yet an inexpensive mod to do. Although I'm thinking of having the dealer do it.
> 
> Regards,
> Scott


Call your dealer and have them install this prior to picking up the trailer. You will be very happy with having THEM install this mod.


----------

